# Deer quarters in ice chest ? for how many days?



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

3-4 days for human parts so i assume the same for deer.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

Is that for reattaching back to the orginal owner?



Slippy Field said:


> 3-4 days for human parts so i assume the same for deer.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I leave it in water and ice for a week...never had issues

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dwiley (Jun 27, 2011)

If you keep ice on it the meat will last 7 days easily, however I've seen meat sour if water is left on it that long. I wouldn't be afraid of it as long as the water is kept drained.


----------



## jasonsuch (Jan 16, 2010)

The key is to let the melted ice drain out and add more ice if needed, but I only store it in a cooler for 1 or 2 days.


----------



## SurfArrows (Sep 27, 2011)

I did it earlier this season for 4 days with no problems. I just kept draining the water.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

As long as you keep it dry and cold you can keep it for several days.

I've never understood why some folks think you should keep deer meat in water. I never saw a side of beef submerged while at the meat locker.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

I always age my meat in a good cooler like a 5 day cooler or Yeti. I've been doing this for 10 years now with stellar results, and I am very picky about how meat is handled and processed.

I take as much meat off the bone and clean it of any debris, hair, etc. I layer a thick layer of ice in the bottom of the cooler. Then add a layer of meat. I cover that layer with ice once again, then a new layer of meat, then a final layer of ice several inches thick at least on top.

Close the cooler and wait two-three hours, then come back and drain off all the water generated from the melting ice.

Now add more ice on top and fill cooler to capacity if possible.

Each day drain off all water and add ice if needed. Make sure the meat does not stand in water. Keep it well-drained each day.

I do this regimen for 14 days, then I butcher/process the meat.

So far the meat is the best I have ever had. I was worried at first that the length of time was too long, but as long as you drain the water off each day, you will have some of the best aged venison you have ever put in your mouth.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

And just to be clear, you add ice to the top each day if needed.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I have stored meat in a cooler for up to 10 days without it spoiling. But I don't put it in the water, in fact I go to extra lengths to keep it out of the water. First, I put the meat (normally deboned) in a new plastic trash bag. I then poke a few holes in the bottom of the bag to let the blood drain out. I put an old refrigerator shelf rack in the bottom of the cooler so the meat sits up out of the blood. I don't use ice as it creates water. I use frozen half gallon milk jugs or two liter pop bottles. I put a couple frozen jugs in the bottom of the cooler on top of the rack, in goes the meat and a couple more on top. I will change out the jugs every couple days. I also think the frozen jugs last longer than bagged ice.

I do debone the meat before I put it the cooler but that is just for cooler space.


----------



## WildBill37 (Aug 1, 2011)

2 gallon Ziploc bags,keep meat in them and out of water,but on ice.keep meat 7 days like that with no issues.


----------



## Arrowhunter (Jul 26, 2005)

I have always drained the water morning and night. Do ya'll just leave the plug open to allow water to drain as needed?


----------



## bluestem (Sep 28, 2009)

Leave the plug open, make a framework of 1 1/2 pvc pipe for the bottom of your cooler, and lay a piece of plexiglass on it. The ice and meat stays up out of the ice melt. Put a wooden block under the uphill end of the cooler. a 100 quart cooler will easily hold a whitetail and enough ice to cover it well. We keep venison many days in this way, no problems.


----------



## SCJW (Jul 3, 2012)

I have left it as long as 12 days. That may be pushing it, but as long as you keep the blood drained and plenty of ice its fine. 1 week is ideal imo.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Remember the old butcher shops? Hang a beef two weeks was standard to age the meat. I do that same thing with 14 days in the cooler with ice. The meat many times almost is white from lack of blood being present in the meat. That is what makes it so good and tasty!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone ever just bone it out and set it in a fridge for a week or two? I have a garage fridge with nothing but beer in it. It's got enough space in it that I could actually hand the boned meat from the shelves. I usually just hang it in the garage for a 7 days or so as long as the temps aren't above 40-45 outside but wondering about the fridge idea to take the worry out of changing temps.


----------



## B-man715 (Aug 22, 2010)

nelliott said:


> Anyone ever just bone it out and set it in a fridge for a week or two? I have a garage fridge with nothing but beer in it. It's got enough space in it that I could actually hand the boned meat from the shelves. I usually just hang it in the garage for a 7 days or so as long as the temps aren't above 40-45 outside but wondering about the fridge idea to take the worry out of changing temps.


You gotta cover it with something or your meat will dry out very quickly. It would also take on the taste and smell of the fridge.

I like to line a large meat lug (tub) with a 1/4 roll of paper towels, and put the meat on top of that. Then cover it with a lid, or cling wrap to prevent drying. Then toss it into the fridge.

I've also heard of guys putting a wire rack in the bottom to keep the meat above the blood. 

If I kill a deer on a Sunday night, I just debone it and do the above. The following Saturday I will finish processing.

Like brought up earlier, a week is nothing compared what an aged cut of beef can be. I've read that a good beef steak from a butcher can be as old as a month!


----------

